# Stop driving until Uber releases a statement



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

Currently, there is a nationwide outage for instant pay and trips are not being logged after they are completed. Uber has made no attempt to communicate with its drivers to explain the depth of the situation. As drivers, we do not know if our trips are being counted into the servers, so for all intents and purposes, we as drivers do not know at this point whether we are driving around for free. Uber needs to send out an email en masse to all drivers to immediately clarify the situation. I for one will not be driving until they do so because I won't take the chance of driving for nothing.


----------



## Hctj (Sep 10, 2018)

HarpAttack said:


> Currently, there is a nationwide outage for instant pay and trips are not being logged after they are completed. Uber has made no attempt to communicate with its drivers to explain the depth of the situation. As drivers, we do not know if our trips are being counted into the servers, so for all intents and purposes, we as drivers do not know at this point whether we are driving around for free. Uber needs to send out an email en masse to all drivers to immediately clarify the situation. I for one will not be driving until they do so because I won't take the chance of driving for nothing.


I think there handling this very poorly. I don't get paid I don't have gas money. So I can't drive unless they pay me. There gonna loose drivers and passengers over this.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm not driving again until I hear they've got their shit together.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hctj said:


> I think there handling this very poorly. I don't get paid I don't have gas money. So I can't drive unless they pay me. *There gonna loose drivers* and passengers over this.


No they won't. Google "Uber" and this is what you will find........

*Uber.com | Uber Driver | Sign Up to Drive Now‎*
Adpartners.uber.com/signup‎

Rating for uber.com: 4.9 - 3,161 reviews
*Driver part-time with Uber and make up to $35/hr*. Up to $1000 bonus when sign up. The bonus code already apply in the link. Make Great Money. Download App. Highlights: Providing End-To-End Insurance Coverage, Automatic GPS Navigation, Flexible Schedule


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

they got an article or two up that it started in San Jose. Google “Uber Instant Pay” and you’ll find it under the news section. Apparently this has been going on for a week now.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TheTruthHurts said:


> they got an article or two up that it started in San Jose. Google "Uber Instant Pay" and you'll find it under the news section. Apparently this has been going on for a week now.


If more drivers actually spoke English.......................


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

HarpAttack said:


> Currently, there is a nationwide outage for instant pay and trips are not being logged after they are completed. Uber has made no attempt to communicate with its drivers to explain the depth of the situation. As drivers, we do not know if our trips are being counted into the servers, so for all intents and purposes, we as drivers do not know at this point whether we are driving around for free. Uber needs to send out an email en masse to all drivers to immediately clarify the situation. I for one will not be driving until they do so because I won't take the chance of driving for nothing.


 All other components of the app's platform appear to work. Trip requests are coming in as normal, routing, and apparently billing customers works. It is only the component most helpful to the driver that has been disabled. I believe that this is a manufactured issue. Who benefits from a driver's inability to access his pay, not the driver. This outage is also being referred to as "system maintenance," the automated recording says that it is a "known issue." How about a planned issue? Drivers should refrain from being in the field until Uber shows us more respect.


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

I wonder how many people nationwide are sitting in airport queues after driving there and will then drive to a new destination without knowing anything at all as to whether or not their rides are being logged into the servers? It's completely ridiculous that Uber has yet to issue a statement to all of its drivers.



Drivingforprofit said:


> All other components of the app's platform appear to work. Trip requests are coming in as normal, routing, and apparently billing customers works. It is only the component most helpful to the driver that has been disabled. I believe that this is a manufactured issue. Who benefits from a driver's inability to access his pay, not the driver. This outage is also being referred to as "system maintenance," the automated recording says that it is a "known issue." How about a planned issue? Drivers should refrain from being in the field until Uber shows us more respect.


You're right, we deserve much more respect than we're getting. But as far as it being just the most helpful component, I'm of the mind that the issue with everyone being unable to see their fares is a big red flag. This indicates that they may not be being counted at all at which point we don't get paid for them and Uber hasn't said anything about it to clarify this. Are the servers doing their job in this regard? Nobody knows. Uber says nothing.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you cant see the trips in your trip history so if you need to access the trip to report something it wont work, so driving could be a pain with this glitch even if you get your money


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

HarpAttack said:


> I wonder how many people nationwide are sitting in airport queues after driving there and will then drive to a new destination without knowing anything at all as to whether or not their rides are being logged into the servers? It's completely ridiculous that Uber has yet to issue a statement to all of its drivers.
> 
> You're right, we deserve much more respect than we're getting. But as far as it being just the most helpful component, I'm of the mind that the issue with everyone being unable to see their fares is a big red flag. This indicates that they may not be being counted at all at which point we don't get paid for them and Uber hasn't said anything about it to clarify this. Are the servers doing their job in this regard? Nobody knows. Uber says nothing.


Trip count and calculation has been restored at least for completed trips from yesterday. Instant pay is still disabled however.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> you cant see the trips in your trip history so if you need to access the trip to report something it wont work, so driving could be a pain with this glitch even if you get your money


You can still manually go into the help section to report a rude rider or whatever and then it will make you select a trip. From there you can select the trip and it will actually show up, including the route and everything. I know since I've already done it once so far.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## tominnc (Sep 15, 2018)

HarpAttack said:


> Currently, there is a nationwide outage for instant pay and trips are not being logged after they are completed. Uber has made no attempt to communicate with its drivers to explain the depth of the situation. As drivers, we do not know if our trips are being counted into the servers, so for all intents and purposes, we as drivers do not know at this point whether we are driving around for free. Uber needs to send out an email en masse to all drivers to immediately clarify the situation. I for one will not be driving until they do so because I won't take the chance of driving for nothing.





HarpAttack said:


> Currently, there is a nationwide outage for instant pay and trips are not being logged after they are completed. Uber has made no attempt to communicate with its drivers to explain the depth of the situation. As drivers, we do not know if our trips are being counted into the servers, so for all intents and purposes, we as drivers do not know at this point whether we are driving around for free. Uber needs to send out an email en masse to all drivers to immediately clarify the situation. I for one will not be driving until they do so because I won't take the chance of driving for nothing.


Its called Lyft here. My Lyft count tripled yesterday after Uber had this same problem Thursday.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Does it seems like tips are missing to anyone else? I received practically none during the time of the outage, which is very unusual, especially on a weekend.


----------



## tominnc (Sep 15, 2018)

I rarely drive on weekends, and did not this weekend, but my tips for Thursday and Friday when I was driving during this problem seem about normal.


----------



## VinnieOC (Dec 28, 2016)

I just cashed out fine from the website but not the app


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hctj said:


> I don't get paid I don't have gas money. So I can't drive unless they pay me


What a load of crap. You're saying you cash out after every single ride and go to a gas station?


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

My trips all posted in the middle of last night. Tips were included in half-about right. My cash out has worked from that point on. I ran five rides today, cashed out all of them. They do need to give us more info, but I don’t think it’s a ripoff. Here in Atlanta


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I was able to still report trip issues despite being in processing. I was getting notices from Uber about it. Each trip pay calculation was showing up about 5 hours after drop off.

I didn't try instant pay, but I also got a notice that instant pay will be free for a week.











56sav said:


> Does it seems like tips are missing to anyone else? I received practically none during the time of the outage, which is very unusual, especially on a weekend.


Yes I feel the same. I kind of wish I had taken a quick trip to test it out. One tip the whole night.

I've encountered problems adding tips to drivers before so it isn't out of the question.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> All other components of the app's platform appear to work. Trip requests are coming in as normal, routing, and apparently billing customers works. It is only the component most helpful to the driver that has been disabled. I believe that this is a manufactured issue. Who benefits from a driver's inability to access his pay, not the driver. This outage is also being referred to as "system maintenance," the automated recording says that it is a "known issue." How about a planned issue? Drivers should refrain from being in the field until Uber shows us more respect.


You know what else was this week.....quarterly taxes. I used to own a biz and had to dance with taxes. What if they were holding pay to help cash flow for their quarterly tax payment?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is what most drivers think of Uber, that they are going to cheat them, and I mean more than they already are.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

Just when I thought everything was back together
They owe me $570 for this week 
I'm not driving. Until I see that money in my checking account on Tuesday.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

0XDEADBEEF said:


> Just when I thought everything was back together
> They owe me $570 for this week
> I'm not driving. Until I see that money in my checking account on Tuesday.


It's as if they think we are driving just for the fun of it. But some of the responses I've seen in here it sounds like some are since it doesn't seem to bother them when they don't get paid. Probably be reading about them as the next Uber driver perv or killer


----------



## Krystal (Oct 22, 2018)

I drove for 7 hours Saturday and still cannot cash out. Customer service said because most of my riders have not paid . How TF is that my problem?? They said just keep giving rides it will release the funds. I said um like how many rides? Just 128 before it direct deposits automatically tonight . LOL Uber is a joke and I'm done after this .


----------

